
Is Jetbrains going to remain relevant in the next 10 years? - ausjke
https://medium.com/@andrerpena/is-jetbrains-going-to-remain-relevant-in-the-next-10-years-dc5717a221d5
======
ausjke
I spent probably a few months together trying geany, vim, eclipse,
vscode...over my development career, as a matter of fact I spent yet another
full working day with vim trying to get call graph and autocomplete working
more smoothly, to no avail, I then tried Jetbrains at night(I have been using
pycharm but barely used clion and webstorm), I quickly found all those
features I need are already in JetBrains, and my one-day cost can buy a few
years' license. Time is money.

I have ditched vscode two months ago(the setting-sycn lost all my settings and
that's the last straw), now for me, vim will be restricted to server side
editing or casual hacking, I will spend more time coding instead of building
my IDE, I will just stick with Jetbrains, hope it will stay relevant for the
next 10 years.

------
tthisk
Recently I have been more invested in the Jetbrains ecosystem then ever
before. Intellij has become a tool that is so full fledged it can replace
almost all my other development tools. It can run and compile all things JVM.
It is able to compile, refactor, and typecheck TypeScript. It can run my test
suites. I can use it to browse any database tables, and the list goes on. At
the same time I also see the popularity of Kotlin picking up, which will help
Jetbrains push their IDE products in the future.

------
stephenr
Regardless of the topic (IMO you could argue "will .NET remain relevant" just
as easily, and comparing an 'editor in a chrome window' with an IDEA based IDE
is just ridiculous), the basic grammatical errors made this painful to read
even a paragraph.

> He didn’t say no, but his delay made me by it myself.

That "buy" appears in the sentence preceding this one is even more crazy.

> I kind of feel like they like me to :).

I assume this was meant to be "like me too".

------
mothsonasloth
This is one example but IntelliJ is still the bees knees for Java development.
I tried vscode and after a day trying to install various plugins, I was still
lacking in functionality that you take for granted in IntelliJ.

Maybe in a few more versions they will be comparable?

------
tonyedgecombe
_Besides, with every new release of Visual Studio, there’s a bit less need for
Resharper._

Every time there is a new Visual Studio release I start without Resharper.
Eventually there is something I need and I give in but it does seem to be
getting much closer.

